# T-Nex vs T-Nex 1AQ



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

It looks like 1AQ is a water based version of T-Nex. I'm curious if anyone has experience using it? Active ingredient % are slightly different 12% vs 11.3% but application rates look the same. Any other benefits to using 1AQ other than the reduced chemical smell?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the smell of T-Nex. Like a fine bourbon. :lol:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

high leverage, hello.

I am wondering the same thing as I just ordered a gallon of the T-Nex 1AQ myself.

If it helps any, I was able to (finally!) find what I believe to be the label for the actual "1AQ" version of the T-Nex:

https://www3.epa.gov/pesticides/chem_search/ppls/066222-00212-20110106.pdf

It is what I am using to go by until the gallon I ordered arrives (standard expected delivery FEB 5 thru 12)

This will be my first year using any PGR and, while my reasons for waiting were sound (had bigger fires to put out, like fungal outbreaks, etc.) the erosion from trying even push mow on the 2 steep slopes upon which I need to "thicken" both lateral and root growth mandates THE TIME IS NOW! (I was also waiting as I don't "rush" into using any chemicals ... especially any as "pricey" as the pgrs. $hee$h!!!)


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@high leverage just to help you out


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

440mag said:


> This will be my first year using any PGR and, while my reasons for waiting were sound (had bigger fires to put out, like fungal outbreaks, etc.) the erosion from trying even push mow on the 2 steep slopes upon which I need to "thicken" both lateral and root growth mandates THE TIME IS NOW! (I was also waiting as I don't "rush" into using any chemicals ... especially any as "pricey" as the pgrs. $hee$h!!!)


PGR is a game changer! You'll wonder how you ever got along without it.


----------

